# Strike King Rage Tails



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

Saw some new baits (Rage Tail) by Strike King at our Walmart the other day:

https://www.strikeking.com/press/pr_2007/Rage_Tail.pdf


----------



## SMDave (Feb 21, 2008)

I personally have not used them, but see them on TV. It seems as if the Zoom Ultravibe lures (speed worm, speed craw, horny toad, etc) have more action than the Rage tail. Also, if you check out tacklewarehouse.com, you can see pictures of the tails. They look FAT! As in, hard to move around well fat. I will stick to Zoom! (although Strike King has for sure made some winners before)


----------



## Nickk (Feb 21, 2008)

SMDave said:


> I personally have not used them, but see them on TV. It seems as if the Zoom Ultravibe lures (speed worm, speed craw, horny toad, etc) have more action than the Rage tail. Also, if you check out tacklewarehouse.com, you can see pictures of the tails. They look FAT! As in, hard to move around well fat. I will stick to Zoom! (although Strike King has for sure made some winners before)



I love Ultravibe Craws!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

I've seen the tails (in the packaging) of the Shad at WalMart. They do look "fat" and not as thin as some Zoom baits. I'm gonna buy a pack of the Toads and give them a try and see if I can stir something up.........come warm weather of course :wink:


----------



## slim357 (Feb 21, 2008)

i was thinkin of gettin a pack too, but have not, let me know what you think of them


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 21, 2008)

slim357 said:


> i was thinkin of gettin a pack too, but have not, let me know what you think of them



Will surely do that, come warm weather.............we're still kinda iced-in here :shock:


----------



## jkbirocz (Feb 22, 2008)

I saw them at Cabelas before Christmas, I think they are gonna be great baits. I really don' tthink the thicker plastic will slow the action down. I can't wait to try the shad.


----------



## little anth (Feb 22, 2008)

ive seen them they look odd but thats just the pic ive seen


----------



## BassAddict (Feb 22, 2008)

yea ive been eyeing up the shad every time through the BPS magazine, if any one tries em id love to hear a report


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 22, 2008)

I picked up a pack of the Toads and a pack of the Shad tonight at walmart. I'll post some up-close pics later tomorrow. Early in the day the wife and I are taking our granddaughter to the mall for her 3rd birthday (which is next week, but I'll be out of town on that day).


----------



## Popeye (Feb 23, 2008)

Waterwings said:


> (which is next week, but I'll be out of town on that day).



Is that when you are coming up here to go ice fishing? :lol:


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

It took me around 30-35 minutes yesterday to de-ice my truck before going to work. I've filled my ice quota for the year, lol. But thanks for the invite   . If the weather doesn't get crazy, I'm taking 4 students to Wright-Patterson AF Museum for a visit.


Here's the pics of the Strike King Rage Toad and Rage Shad:

Rage Toad: Green Pumpkin Pearl






Rage Shad: Smokey Shad


----------



## Jim (Feb 23, 2008)

Those toads look good waterwings!


----------



## Waterwings (Feb 23, 2008)

I think they'll do well. They're softer than the Mann's hardnose toads I've tried (and had no luck with :roll: )


Update: 2/23/08 10:59am: Here's a quote from someone on another site that has already used them:

"Very good baits. Throw up a ton of water."


----------

